# Vent ?



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

As I was doing som web surfing I came across 2 pics of vents that I thought where intersting. Are both of the pics next to the vent description actually vents?

http://www.vivaria.nl/html/index.html

You will have to scroll down the page to see the pics. If they are both pics of vents, are thier any color morphs of the red and black availible in the hobby. Thanks again. 

Mike P.

Srry the link doesnt take you straight to the page. You will have to click peters column , then on the archives, then on the page for special column


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Mike - the bottom one is most likely D duellmani. This article has been around for years and that frog has likely been re-classified in the interim.

s


----------

